# Get iOS 7 features and Interface on any Jailbroken Apple device



## gizmo96 (Jun 13, 2013)

So after seeing the demo of iOS 7,i realised that many of these features could be ported to any iOS Device with Jailbreaking Tweaks.Since my iPod Touch 4G isnt getting any iOS 7 Update,doing this was necessary.So I found a few different tweaks and themes and made this video which will bring many of the top iOS features to a jailbroken iOS device.Do watch this Video and I hope you appreciate it because it took a lot of efforts.Also drop in your views/comments about it.Thank You


----------



## Flash (Jun 13, 2013)

gizmo96 said:


> So after seeing the demo of iOS 7,i realised that many of these features could be ported to any iOS Device with Jailbreaking Tweaks.Since my iPod Touch 4G isnt getting any iOS 7 Update,doing this was necessary.*So I found a few different tweaks and themes and made this video which will bring many of the top iOS features to a jailbroken Android device.*Do watch this Video and I hope you appreciate it because it took a lot of efforts.Also drop in your views/comments about it.Thank You


----------



## SunE (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice vid buddy. Will try to do these on my iPad later


----------



## gizmo96 (Jun 13, 2013)

Fixed 

Cool! Nice to see that it helped you


----------



## Prashmith (Mar 12, 2014)

ok,thats great for people ith no ios 7.


----------



## nancytrip (Sep 14, 2014)

And exciting new connections between apps and between devices.


----------

